# Rhinestone Wedding



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

I thought diamonds are necessary for wedding before, but when I saw those things, I found that Rhinestone is changing the way we say “I do”. I have to say the rhinestone wedding dress, rhinestone wedding shoes and the rhinestone wedding cards are so beautiful that would the wedding more sparkling!


----------



## preyer1969 (May 26, 2016)

hey, thanks for that bit of inspiration!  my wife is really excited about doing rhinestones (she's in the process of downloading a ton of software this weekend), and she might be interested in seeing some other uses for the process.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

preyer1969 said:


> hey, thanks for that bit of inspiration!  my wife is really excited about doing rhinestones (she's in the process of downloading a ton of software this weekend), and she might be interested in seeing some other uses for the process.


Sorry for my late replay. I do think rhinestone is so beautiful that we can use it to decorate our clothes, shoes and even articles for use. Did you know about rhinestone transfer, which is I am working on now. We can iron transfers on clothes, bags and many kinds of fabric. If your wife has problems or ideas, we can talk about that together. Have a good day!


----------

